

Multiple Windows Clipboards - mandeepj

I have this idea from long time in my mind - In Windows we can only copy (ctrl + C) one thing at a time and keep in the clip board or memory buffer. I think windows should have multiple clip boards incase you want to play around with multiple things. The multiple clipboards can be made accessible using various different key combinations like [ctrl + 1....ctrl + 9] or [ctrl + c + 1....ctrl + c + 9] . These various clipboards can be made accessible using windows sidebar with also a feature to see the content in them. If there is any such thing already existing please let me know.
Any takers?&#60;p&#62;Thanks.
======
pknight
There are plenty of tools that offer clipboard history such as phraseexpress

